# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Белтелеком» запускает портал самообслуживания на сети Wi-Fi

## ByFly

Для пользователей Wi-Fi стал доступен новый портал авторизации (самообслуживания) на сети Wi-Fi РУП Белтелеком (BELTELECOM).
	 Привлекательным преимуществом нового портала стала возможность покупки реквизитов доступа в Интернет через банковскую карту, а также возможность бесплатного 15-минутного доступа в Интернет (один раз в течение 24 часов).
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

